# The Whitest Of White Things: High Speed Chase Leads To Glorious Photo Op



## Shula (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 20, 2018)

Wow she looked drunk or high


----------



## Shula (Jul 20, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> Wow she looked drunk or high



Sickening, right? I don't want to see them get hurt like they do us, but golly can we at least survive these encounters? Doesn't have to be nicety nice like this, I'm asking for basic survival. Dassit.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 22, 2018)

Before I watched to the end I started to think like maybe they were taking an evidence photo with the suspects and then what they found in the car. But the officer to the left smiling all big like he's at a family bbq and the suspects smiling? What in the world? When she asked should we smile I laughed because I for sure thought they were gonna be like "shut the f up! This is an evidence photo" And now I'm sitting here feeling stupid because I'm the delusional one.


----------

